
FrostWire Team Calls It Quits After Google Deletes Android App - giancarlostoro
https://torrentfreak.com/frostwire-team-calls-it-quits-after-google-deletes-android-app-180928/
======
foolzcrow
This is censorship just like removing opposing opinions for "hate speech".

~~~
giancarlostoro
It might also be biased due to Google selling music off their platform.
Wouldn't be surprised if other Torrent clients become targets to Google. I
wish they had just republished their under F-Droid or similar.

